# OBS and Wayland



## Deleted member 121471 (Feb 3, 2021)

Does OBS work well with this display server or should I stick to X11?


----------



## Tuna (Feb 3, 2021)

Use "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=xcb obs" for starting OBS as Xwayland client.

For screen/window capture you need 3rd party plugins like:








						Georges Basile Stavracas Neto / obs-xdg-portal · GitLab
					

OBS Studio plugin using the Desktop portal for Wayland & X11 screencasting.




					gitlab.gnome.org
				











						GitHub - fzwoch/obs-gnome-screencast: GNOME Screen Cast OBS Studio plugin
					

GNOME Screen Cast OBS Studio plugin. Contribute to fzwoch/obs-gnome-screencast development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




If that is considered "well" for you I don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Feb 3, 2021)

By well, I merely meant without needing to run X server under wayland or other potential issues, as I'm quitting dualbooting Windows 10 altogether and couldn't find any recent topic covering this.

Thank you for the reply, that'll save me a lot of time.


----------



## Tuna (Feb 3, 2021)

There is also a native Wayland support PR on the OBS Github. But it may take a bit until it will be merged. I think it is driven by the same person who made the first plugin - so maybe that plugin makes some assumptions about that PR being merged (unsure, only can remember I had some problems compiling it some time ago). The GNOME one should be fine in case you are running a halfway recent GNOME version. For all other DEs it depends on them what they support and/or if a plugin exist for them.


----------



## gmesmer (Feb 17, 2021)

The Wayland PR was just merged into obs master a week ago on OBS github
not sure when the next release comes out, but I assume it will be in it


----------



## matanster (Apr 25, 2021)

I switched my GNOME Shell (desktop) from X11 to Wayland and everything seems to work other than screen capture, for which I'll be installing one of those plugins indeed. One of the suggested plugins looks cool in relying on pipewire, but I was having trouble building pipewire on my OS, and the other plugin implies using GNOME's LookingGlass tool, so I ended up reverting my desktop session to X11 for the screencast recording :-)

Looking forward to the next release carrying that Wayland PR for next times around.


----------

